# La Femme Blushes



## Risser (Jun 9, 2009)

*Light source: 5500k daylight fluorescent lamp
White balance: Custom*






*La Femme Blushes & Eyeshadows*
TOP(L-R): Stormy Rose/Flaming Pink/Frostee Beige
BOTTOM(L-R): Rose/Pink Blush/Bisque





*La Femme Blushes*
TOP(L-R): Coral/Pink Velvet/Coral Sparkle
BOTTOM(L-R): Golden Sunset/Coral Spice/Peach





*MAC Blushes | La Femme Blushes & Eyeshadows*
COMPARISION: Pink Swoon/Cute
TOP(L-R): Rose/Stormy Rose
CENTER(L-R): Pink Blush/Flaming Pink
BOTTOM(L-R): Bisque/Frostee Beige





*MAC Blushes | La Femme Blushes & Eyeshadows*
COMPARISION: Well-Dressed/Don't be Shy
TOP(L-R): Rose/Stormy Rose
CENTER(L-R): Pink Blush/Flaming Pink
BOTTOM(L-R): Bisque/Frostee Beige





*MAC/NARS Blushes | La Femme Blushes*
COMPARISION: Sweetness /Angelika
TOP(L-R): Rose/Stormy Rose
CENTER(L-R): Pink Blush/Flaming Pink
BOTTOM(L-R): Bisque/Frostee Beige





*MAC Blushes | La Femme Blushes*
COMPARISION: Dollymix/Eversun
TOP(L-R): Golden Sunset/Coral
CENTER(L-R): Coral Spice/Pink Velvet
BOTTOM(L-R): Peach/Peach Sparkle





*MAC Blushes | La Femme Blushes*
COMPARISION: Joyous/Foolish Me
TOP(L-R): Golden Sunset/Coral
CENTER(L-R): Coral Spice/Pink Velvet
BOTTOM(L-R): Peach/Peach Sparkle





*NARS Blushes | La Femme Blushes*
COMPARISION: Gueule de Nuit/Orgasm
TOP(L-R): Golden Sunset/Coral
CENTER(L-R): Coral Spice/Pink Velvet
BOTTOM(L-R): Peach/Peach Sparkle





*NARS Blushes | La Femme Blushes*
COMPARISION: Taos/Gina
TOP(L-R): Golden Sunset/Coral
CENTER(L-R): Coral Spice/Pink Velvet
BOTTOM(L-R): Peach/Peach Sparkle


*Base: MAC Studio Fix Fluid #NC20*


----------



## naijapretty (Sep 14, 2009)

La Femme Glow-on powder blush

http://
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok, here are my swatches of these blushes on NC45-50 skin.







			Top L-R:
			Peach, Peach sparkle, Misty Plum, Cinnabar, Soft Beige, Sienna, Flamingo, Frambroesia, Mulberry, Purple Passion

			Bottom L-R:
			Coral, Red, Indian Pink, GOlden Rose, Coral Spice, Orange, Golden Sunset, Sunkissed Dawn, Mocha, Russet, Plum Frost

			Missing:
			Apricot


			I'll update the swatches to add Apricot later.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 17, 2010)

​ NC45 ​ ​ They are all very pigmented but personally I feel there is quite abit of fallout! Still worth the $3 though ​


----------



## Nicala (Dec 9, 2010)

Left to Right - Flamingo Pink, Misty Plum, Scarlet, Heather, Mocha, Pink Velvet, Peach Sparkle


----------



## ra143 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's all the la femme blushes swatched, hope this helps. For reference I am an NC 20
  	They are sooooo pigmented, which makes them hard to wear, at least for me. I simply don't know how to work with these. I'll prob keep a few and swap or sell the rest


----------



## makeupedia (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry I have no photos of swatches yet but be patient with me — I'll post it asap!

*LA FEMME BLUSH ON ROUGE — ADOBE* (It's similar to MAC STRADA BLUSH which is discontinued)


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jul 15, 2012)

*La Femme Blush swatches in Crystal Cafe, Golden Rose, Stormy Rose, Mauve, Orange, Plum Frost, and Precious Plum. *


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 20, 2012)

ra143 said:


> Here's all the la femme blushes swatched, hope this helps. For reference I am an NC 20
> They are sooooo pigmented, which makes them hard to wear, at least for me. I simply don't know how to work with these. I'll prob keep a few and swap or sell the rest


  	Ohoh- Thanks for swatching all of them! Much appreciated!


----------



## makeupedia (Aug 21, 2012)

[h=2]*http://makeupedia.se/la-femme-cosme...let-soft-beige-blush-on-rouge-swatches-bilder*[/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2]*



*[/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2]*



*[/h] [h=2]*ADOBE*[/h] [h=2]*



*[/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2]*HEATHER*[/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2]*



*[/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2]*NATURELLE*[/h] [h=2]*



*[/h] [h=2]*PEACH SPARKLE*[/h] [h=2]*



*[/h] [h=2]*SCARLET*[/h] [h=2]*



*[/h] [h=2]*SOFT BEIGE*[/h] [h=2]*



*[/h] [h=2]*Adobe, Heather, Naturelle, Peach Sparkle, Scarlet, Soft Beige*[/h] [h=2]*



*[/h] [h=2]*Adobe, Heather, Naturelle*[/h] [h=2]*



*[/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2]*Peach Sparkle, Scarlet, Soft Beige*[/h]


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 24, 2012)

Woot! I received my La Femme blushes today and man are they pigmented!

  	Love them - and I plan to purchase more in the future.

  	I purchased:



 		Red 	
 		Brick Red 	
 		Mulberry 	
 		Purple Passion


----------



## makeupedia (Sep 14, 2012)

[h=1]La Femme Cosmetics — Coral, Pink, Magenta, Fuchsia, Mulberry, Flamingo Pink, Mauve[/h] [h=1]http://makeupedia.se/la-femme-cosme...ingo-pink-fuchsia-magenta-mauve-mulberry-pink[/h]  	 
 [h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h] [h=1]CORAL[/h] [h=1][/h] [h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h] [h=1]PINK[/h] [h=1][/h] [h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h] [h=1]CORAL & PINK[/h] [h=1][/h] [h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h] [h=1]MAGENTA[/h] [h=1][/h] [h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h] [h=1]FUCHSIA[/h] [h=1][/h] [h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h] [h=1]MAGENTA & FUCHSIA[/h] [h=1][/h] [h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h] [h=1]MULBERRY[/h] [h=1][/h] [h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h] [h=1]FLAMINGO PINK[/h] [h=1][/h] [h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h] [h=1]MULBERRY & FLAMINGO PINK[/h] [h=1][/h] [h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h] [h=1]MAUVE[/h] [h=1][/h] [h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h] [h=1]MAUVE[/h] [h=1][/h]


----------



## Kirstie Valerio (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been looking for Adobe and can't find it on any sites, do you know if it's discontinued or what site you got it at? Thank you!


----------



## makeupedia (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Kirstie!

  	I bought mine from Cocktail Cosmetics http://www.cocktailcosmetics.co.uk/ but they don't stock La Femme at all any longer. Not sure if they will again.

  	MakeUpMania has never stocked Adobe (as far as I now) so they will probably never do it


----------



## Kirstie Valerio (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you so much! Do you know how close Adobe is to MAC Strada? I'm trying to find a good dupe


----------



## makeupedia (Nov 1, 2012)

Not 100% sure how close it is. Adobe has quite a creamy texture and it might be slightly pinkier than Strada, which I would say draws more to neutral brown. I only tried a  test sample of Strada in a MAC Pro store. It was sold out or discontinued so couldn't buy it!


----------



## Kirstie Valerio (Nov 1, 2012)

OK, Thanks so much for your help!  I haven't tried Strada myself, I just wanted to try something similar in color.


----------



## pinkstate (Jul 14, 2013)

With flash : Coral, Orange, Terracotta, Purple Passion and Mulberry





  	Without flash: Coral, Orange, Terracotta, Purple Passion and Mulberry


----------



## RedLadi (Apr 23, 2014)




----------

